# Installed Electric Assist Kit



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, I finally installed the electric lift kit. This is the older version (71 24245) that ties into the main tractor lift and will raise and lower the deck, any sleeve hitch attachments, and the snow/dozer blade. Fairly simple to install. This kit covers at least three different garden tractor applications so there are quite a few unused parts. Would probably be cheaper if they didn't include half a box of parts you don't need. It mounts under the tractor behind the left rear wheel which needs to be removed for the installation, and connects to the main lift under the tractor. Takes a little getting used to as the arm to manually raise/lower attachments isn't there anymore, I still find myself reaching for it. Instead, there is a switch that mounts on the right side of the dash. The strange thing is when you push the switch up the attachments lower and vice versa as it follows the grass height indicator on the dash.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

That's a really nice add on for you OLDER members.
Joints start to go, muscle's weaken, backs go out.
It sure is nice Sears keep's the senior citizens in mind when they
design these tractors.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
I must be getting old (44). I had to read that twice to figure out what you were talking about.LOLL


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…44 

Did you notice after you turned 40, 
things that would take a day to heal when you were 30,
started to take 3 or 4 days to heal ? (back, feet, neck) 

Well, wait till you pass 50,
then life becomes exciting because when you wake up in the morning,
the first thing you find out is what malady you woke up with 
that you didn’t have when you went to bed the night before. 

I can’t wait to see what 60 is going to be like.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

aegt5000,

I know what you mean. I just finished updating the kitchen in our 25 y-o house. I started with fresh wallpaper (xmas break), then painted the cabinets (spring break). Now that summer 'vacation' (HA!) is here, this weekend I tiled the countertop (instead of new laminate) and added oak trim on the front edge. I did the grout yesterday (MAN, grouting SUCKS!!) and my hands and back hurt something fierce today. I also polished up the old SS sink & installed new fixtures while I was waiting for the grout to cure, and then installed that before heading to bed.

JEEZ! I'm not even 45 yet, but I sure feel 'broke down' today. Another fine example of "It ain't the years, it's the miles that count."

I'm afraid to find out what 50 (or 60!?!) is like. :furious: But I'm sure it's gotta be better than an eternal celestial dirt nap.

Angel


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I hear ya. I finally got grading the company parking lot last night. Using a box scraper/blade with about 80 exta lbs in weight. I'll tell ya, leaning back to pull up the manual sleeve hitch ... somebody is awful sore today.

Bring on the bear linear actuator!!! (or your preferred variation thereof).

SnowMower


----------

